# tug ness point



## noff (Sep 13, 2009)

does anyone have any info or stories about the tug Ness Point.
My friend bought her last year and is currently refurbishing her. He thinks she was built in Holland in 1959 but has no other info on her.
I would be grateful if anyone can help.

regards


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Noff

My grandfather was on the Ness Point while she was based in Lowestoft,this one was built in 1937 I believe and was sold to T. G. Darling for scrap after she was taken out of service in 1963. There is a photo of the crew among my photos in the gallery under the title 'crew of the Ness Point', its quite an old photo probably taken in the 50's. The Ness Point sank in the harbour at Lowestoft in January 1965 and was raised again about a week or so later, I have some pictures of her that were in the Lowestoft Journal after she sank.

Regards
Janet


----------

